# 2010 210Rs



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

For sale: 2010 Outback 210RS. King hard side rear slide out bed, includes two 6 volt batteries for boon-docking, PVC ladder for the bunks, slide support, privacy curtain, extra storage compartment under sofa, 21" flat screen TV. Comes with Equalizer hitch. Great camper for easy maneuvering. 21ft long when closed.

Located in Smithville, Ohio
Asking $15000 obo

Dan
330-416-7500


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Price and location? Good luck with the sale!


----------

